# Disneyland Paris



## 111757 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi, We are going to Disneyland Paris for October half term. We have 7 days to spend in France. Arriving Calais. Has anyone got any suggested route, campsites? Want to spend 3 days in Disneyland and maybe a day in Paris? Have 2 children 7 and 9 years. Would you stay in Park carpark or campsite? Should I buy park tickets before we leave UK? Thanks for any help and advice.
Helen


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi we always stay in the carpark . The food is very expensive so its better to go back to the van. Check out the annual ticket price as it worked out cheaper in the long run, discount in the parks and free parking. The metro runs from Disney straight into Paris, buy a day rover ticket. Don't park to near to the travellator as the Disney music starts early and finishes late, drives you mad after a few days.
Dawn


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Heln

Why not split the time between the Car Park at Disney and this campsite

http://www.camping-jablines.com/gb.html

We dis similar with our grandsons of about the same age as your children. Jablines has a bus outside which goes direct to Disney and you can also get a train (RER) from there to Paris Centre

It's a nice campsite with water sports, (Base de Loisirs) lakes, pedalos etc and can be recommended.

AS telboy says, enquire (either on the French Disney website) or at Disney about getting an Annual Pass- it was certainly cheaper for us even though we won't be using it again!


----------



## Linnet (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi, we stayed in the park car park a few years ago and found it very convenient and not too expensive, don't know current price but website would probably help. Stayed in Paris some time ago close to River Seine near rail station think the site was called Camping International then but may have changed again the web will show this site, it is quite straight forward to get to and is very convenient for visiting Paris about 10 mins to Effiel Tower, hope this helps.


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Us too! (but just for a long weekend)

Dawn - can you stay in the car park? Is it like an Aire or something?


Phill.


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes its just one big carpark. There is a place to get water and empty your loo and waste water. There are some loos and showers, but havent been in them, we always use our own. 
Dawn


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent. Thanks for that Dawn, coz we've been trying to find a site nearby to stay at.

Do you know how long you can overnight in the carpark for? (we're planning on staying for 3 nights)

Any idea how much it costs?


Phill.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> Any idea how much it costs?


If memory serves me right it was 20-urines


----------



## camper69 (Aug 30, 2007)

Phillip said:


> Do you know how long you can overnight in the carpark for? (we're planning on staying for 3 nights)
> 
> Any idea how much it costs?
> 
> Phill.


No problem for 3 nights €13 per night

Derek


----------



## Phillip (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks Derek!

And apologies to Helen for almost hi-jacking your thread. I hope you've found this info as useful as I have though  


Phill.


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yes we paid 13 euros then when we got our Annual Pass the parking is free. We have stayed 4 nights
Dawn


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*DISNEY*

We stayed here in August http://www.caravaning-4vents.fr/ .It was only 15 mins fron Disney nice campsite
Bri


----------



## Dick1234 (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi 

Went this summer as a final treat for the kids (and the big kids).

Worked out cheaper to buy annual passes for the 4 of us if you count in the free parking as opposed to the 13 Euro a night charged.

Good facilities in the shower block, Grey/black dump where the coaches dump and a number of fresh water taps.

Be careful which annual pass you go for, some have restrictions this will include no access to the parks without paying additional for special events. Hallowean falls towards the back end of Oct Half Term and is not covered unless you buy the 365 day pass. 

Disney do not advertise the Annual Passes much well worth it for two or more days.

Regards

Dick


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

*disneyland*

hi all,
for all who have stayed in the car-park, do you buy tickets first or just pull into the car park and then sort out.
do you pay for the overnight parking at the paybooth?
new to all this.
many thanks
peter.


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi you have to pay for the parking first to enter the park and carparking area. You then park up and walk to the main entrance that has all the ticket booths. We buy the annual pass with no blackouts, this then gets you free parking and discounts in the shops. If you get the annual pass once inside the park you go to customer relations to have a photo took and get your pass, that you then show for entry and discounts. We put a note in our windowscreen saying we have an annual pass .
Dawn


----------



## 111757 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi. Posted this and went away on rally at Banham zoo, fantastic weekend, but no T mobile reception, so couldn't check replies. Am just reading and catching up on all the advice and want to say thank you very much to everyone who posted advice to me and Phil, and I don't mind you hijacking my post atall, your questions helped. Does anyone have anywhere else to suggest going to fill our time up? 3 days Disney, 1 day paris and 3 spare days? Thanks again. Helen


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi Roly,
Not sure you have looked at this option but we went last Easter and it was cheaper to stay in a disney hotel than stay in the car park.
We too have a seven year old and Disney at that time had a promotion where under 7 years olds stayed free.
Another good reason is that this allows you access to the park at 8.00 am ( 2 hours earlier than if you stay in the car park)
A little trick is book 2 nights (this will give you tickets for 3 days) and arrive late the evening before your due date, just park outside the front gates of the park, there will be 20 campers there most nights and collect your tickets at 8.00 am the following morning and park your van in the hotel car park. They have height barriers but we parked ours (3.10M) without difficulty.
The hotel carpark pass will also allow you park in the main car park for free so on the last day, move your van to the main car park, stay in the park until closing and the then sleep in your camper in the carpark.

You are effectively maximising your visit to the full and as I said, could well save you money.

I know for us 2 adults and 3 kids it was a lot cheaper

Hope this is of help 
Finyar


----------

